# halloween answering machine messages



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

The 'goofball' site used to have some decent ones but they are now charging a membership fee.
Ghoulish Answering Machine Message - Goofball.com


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

right now their is this one that i am thinking of i know their is another link but cannot find it right now

Halloween Answering Machine Messages


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

These are awesome!! I never thought of changing our message, duh!! Thank you


----------

